
Apple iPad OS - tosh
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/06/the-new-ipados-powers-unique-experiences-designed-for-ipad/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20086324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20086324)

